# Need Video and Wireless network driver for a Sony Vaio PCG-9P6L



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

So, what am I to do when the sony website doesn't even recognize this laptop on there website? 

Please help, I'm trying to find the video driver and the wireless network driver for this computer. 

Thanks for any help I can get for this problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCGK12P


----------



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

TriggerFinger said:


> Try this:
> http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCGK12P


Thanks!! Why did sony do this??!!! AHHH!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I have no idea... :grin:

I think actual model is shown in the BIOS setup.


----------

